# Looking to buy my first metal lathe



## dalej (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello everyone

This is my first post on any forum about this hobby. I have been interested in machining since I can remember. I have played around with wood lathes, brake lathes, valve grinding machines and other various fabrication equipment but never a "full on" metal lathe or mill. I am to a point in life where I am ready to buy my "FIRST" metal lathe. Like other hobbies I have been and am sill  involved with this one has so many options to choose from.  I am looking to keep my budget around the $1500 mark for everything. I could possibly fudge a little but this is my entry point budget. I have been looking at the Grizzly Model: G0602. I am unsure if this is what I should start with. I do not have any particular projects in mind but dont want to be too limited either. I have shied  away from the harbor freight models due to the amount of work and modification to the machine to make it right according to the reviews I have read. The 7/xx machines seam too limited in my mind but I do have a habit of going overboard. hahaha! So I would really appreciate everyone's opinion and recommendations.  PS I am also looking to add a small mill in the future if all goes well with the lathe.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Dalej, welcome to the forum!
the 7x machines are capable for turning small items, but as you said they are merely an assembled kit, that need a lot of tweeking to get it to do what you need, accurately.
IMO, you'd do well to look at the import 1024 or 1236 machines or old american iron like (but not limited to) South Bend, Logan, Rockwell
Jet also has a 920 import lathe that is light duty, but superior to the 7x lathes- a very nice machine
i personally am not a fan of Atlas lathes (i did own one), but there are a million of them out there.
nonetheless they are capable of doing wonderful work with a patient operator

IMO, i would avoid the very small (micro) milling machines, unless you are machining very small items, they are not very rigid.
the mill/drill machines have their place, but they are also limited in their rigidity
small horizontal and vertical mills were manufactured by dozens of companies like Atlas, South Bend, Burke, Industro-lite, Hardinge- these capable machines are highly sought for good reason

Larger milling machines can be bought for pennies a pound, but you'll have to have space to store it, move it and power it.
usually they are 3 phase, not an overbearing challenge, but a challenge to consider regardless

another consideration would be what you plan to machine or turn, get a machine that will handle the size and scope of work you intend.
trying to do heavy work with a light machine can be done, but it will not be efficient stock removal
conversely, doing very small work with a very large machine can also be very challenging as well

i wish you the very best of luck in finding what you seek.
patience and diligence will bring great rewards


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome!
If you can find a decent used lathe with enough tooling to get started, you will save considerable money over a new machine.  Tooling will cost as much or even more than the machine if bought new.


----------



## David S (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome aboard Dale.  In a way the question you are asking is like "how long is a piece of string".  There are so many options.  Unlimited really.

It would be very helpful if you had some idea about the types and sizes of projects you will be tackling.  Some folks into RC models etc can get away with a fairly small work envelop.  Others into rifles etc would want to have a large spindle diameter.

I work on old clock, small engines etc so my Atlas 618 has suited me for anything I have ever wanted to do.  Where as I out grew my Unimat DB200, which was fine for RC model boats I was making at the time.

Anyway you have come to the right place for the type of information you are looking for.

David


----------



## willthedancer (Feb 19, 2017)

A lot of your future success lies in the headstock bearings and having a change box for the lead screw. 

HF mini lathes use standard electric motor bearings. They are sloppy. It is difficult to make good parts that way, and you must change gears to change leads.

Precision headstock bearings are a must, and quick change gears. 
Another feature is either a slotted leadscrew or a separate feedshaft. Power feeds are a definite plus for making nice parts.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## dalej (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow nice to see responses so quickly. Man O Man I have a very active imagination when it comes to making things. Say if I wanted to make a throttle body spacer for my truck or maybe a nice billet antenna or door lock pulls maybe nuts and bolts. I dont see myself making a rifle barre.l I might consider a pistol barrel for my airgun addiction. I am so excited about this being something I can pursue that my mind is going crazy. My wife laughs because I will jump at the opportunity to make something. Just the other night I made  two baby doll beds for my daughter obviously not a project for a lathe but  still really cool to see her face when I gave them to her. I guess I should be asking what manufactures in my price range would be good to start with. I would like to be able to make right and left handed threads just because I think it is  a good feature to have, the DRO isnt top priority at this time to help keep costs down to allow a  higher quality machine and I know people will shutter but even tooling could be lesser quality to start with. In my mind it is easier to purchase the higher quality tooling over time. Also wondering if it is really important to have a variable speed control or are the set standard speeds good enough.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 19, 2017)

dalej said:


> (snip)Also wondering if it is really important to have a variable speed control or are the set standard speeds good enough.


It is a fairly new thing that variable speeds have become available.  Lots of excellent work was and is done without them.  They are a convenience, but also often contain electronics that can and will fail sometime down the line, often after parts support disappears.  Simple things like gears and belts and pulleys are reliable and are still being used (and easily repaired) on machines more than a century old...  Try to repair an inoperative 1980's vintage computer board on an 'old' CNC machine and see how easy that is...  Parts sources dry up and go away.  Simple mechanical drives live on.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 19, 2017)

On the other hand, I have no problem with fixing an old lathe that is missing it's change gears and feed box by using a stepper motor to drive the lead screw.  I am not a Luddite, reeling against technology.  The idea is to keep stuff working!


----------



## 3strucking (Feb 20, 2017)

I am new here but if at all possible, save  up until you can afford decent machines. I recently purchased my first mill and lathe and I am glad I waited. I ended up purchasing a 645 index and a 13x30 profit master both with DRO and tooling. If you have the space get full size machinery. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 20, 2017)

All the responses are good. First off, what do you wish to make size wise? Second is monetary. Third is how much room do you have? These three factors will help you decide on a lathe. Good luck in your search.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Dale,

Mr. rightway is offering very sound advice.  While it is "possible" to get a lathe "with everything" for $1500 - it is not very realistic.  Perhaps, if you are in just the right place at the right time and everything works out - the same applies to winning a lottery.  Keep doing your research, get your space, transport and power issues sorted.  Learn your local market, look at some machines, find out what they go for.  Save your money - when the right machine comes along, be prepared to move fast.  Also, don't focus too much on the price, focus on what you want/need - and then pay for it.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 20, 2017)

There is a never ending  "discussion" on these forums on the relative merits of buying a new (Chinese) machine vs. "Old American Iron".   I guess I'm in the OAI camp, since I'm in the process
of refurbishing a 10" Logan.  However, buying an old machine is time consuming (to find a decent one), involves financial uncertainty and results in the lathe becoming the project for some
time, unless you are lucky enough to find a turn key machine.  And, you have to like working on old stuff.  Many members of this forum fit that description, but the first question
to ask yourself is if you do.  If not, then a new machine makes sense.  Also, the new machines tend to come with all the usual accessories, and they aren't worn out.  What they don't come with is all the other tooling
you'll need.  This isn't just cutting tools.  If you're new, you have to budget for a wide array of other tools that are not lathe specific, but necessary.  Micrometers, dial indicators, taps, dies,
drills, etc., etc., etc.  The list is pretty big actually.  So, I have to agree with Chipper, $1500 might get a lathe in the door, but you will need to budget more for all the other stuff you'll need.
I'm NOT trying to discourage you, but just trying to be realistic.  

You should resist the temptation to buy a small, cheap lathe and cheap tools as well.  If you do, you will quickly become dissatisfied and will want to step up to better stuff, resulting in higher cost
overall.  Quality tools are available used on eBay at substantial discounts and almost everyone has sales, if you can wait a bit.  Without knowing what you want to make, it's hard to know
how big a machine you'll need.  Having said that, a 10-11 inch machine is a reasonable size to start with.  Machines above that size tend to be bigger, more expensive, use more expensive
tooling, are heavy and thus more difficult to move  and have power requirements  that have to be considered.  Smaller machines are pretty limited in what they can do, unless you plan on 
making small parts.

I don't know anything about the Grizzly, but in that class of machine you could also look at Jet and Precision Mathews.  Have a look at the brand specific threads on this forum and
you'll learn a lot about them.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Dale, 

Inless you are really cramped for space, My guess is the Grizzly you mentioned may end up being to small.  Personally, for me, the ideal minimum bed length is 36".  48" is better.  This enables you to turn 18" to 24" shafts, axles etc. and have the flexibility to work with longer lengths as needed.   I am sure the 22" bed length on the grizzly will be a handicap of sorts, once you get involved in machining.  If you can bite the bullet on cost, stepping up to a longer bed will pay off in the long run.

Also I would say your first consideration could be to spend some more time mulling over what kind of lathe work you might want to get into.    Some people are very happy with small, 6"  CNC style hobby machines and use them to make very small working models of steam engines, miniature aircraft motors, etc.   others go the route of building 7 1/2" gauge (1 1/2" scale) locomotives or re building motorcycles and old cars, thus focus on lathes with  12" -14" clearance at the chuck.  Yet others find they simply like restoring old equipment and making tooling.   So if you decide on a particular interest to start,  that will help determine your initial size of machine.

As a rule, a lot of hobby machinists outgrow small lathes and sooner or latter go to a 9", 12" or even 14" machines.  

Regardless of your direction, the main thing is - buy a lathe in good condition.  New is nice, but expensive.  Used is where many more people turn.  Badly worn ways, rounded chuck jaws (old worn out chucks), Noisy headstock, worn ridges on the bottom of tailstock, etc will hurt your machining ability and learning curve immensely. So I would encourage you to shop around  and look at as many machines as you can.  Visit your local live steam club (miniature train people) and ask folks if you can look at their shops.  Often club members have stuff for sale and will be open with you about condition.  Even take a night class at your local community college.  Then keep an eye out for a machine that has been well taken of over the years. 

For example, I recently acquired a South Bend Fourteen for $2500 with very little wear, to replace my first, really  worn out 1950 big iron machine.  Took two years of off and on looking, but the difference in making parts is like night and day.

You are in Ohio!  Sort of the center of the universe for machine tools.  Craig's list is your friend .  Shop around within 500 or 1000 miles and iam sure you will find an ideal, nice machine.  Happy hunting!!

Glenn


----------



## jsh (Feb 20, 2017)

Dale, you have found a place with a lot of good input for sure. 
After going down the same road as you for the past year on a lathe I will throw in my take on the subject. 
It seemed no matter what size lathe I looked at I was always encourage to go bigger. You can always do small work on a bigger machine, but it is tough to do bigger work on a small machine. 
Space and funds were my main thoughts on the size I could go with. 
I looked at several of the grizzlies and kept moving up and up in size the more I read and listened. I figured the size and weight I went with for available space. I was looking at $15-1900 plus another $500 at least in needed tooling. 
I was already to pull the trigger when I just about tripped over a very very well cared fore, Sheldon lathe that was local to me. Mind you I had searched high and low and went to several sales and auctions with no luck. 
The Sheldon is a bit bigger than I planned on, but still movable in my citation. No it is not modern, VFD or DRO but it did come with lots of extras original and modern. 
I spent about the same money but ended up with a better heavier machine. 
I suggest you step back and think of the largest thing you would consider tackling.
What kind of tolerances you can live with.  
Your space that is available. 
The funds you have for the machine plus the extras that don't come with it.
Don't forget a stand or base. If you make one I would sure read up on that.


----------



## dalej (Feb 20, 2017)

Its working guys I am extending my budget just sold off an extra quad. This is exactly why I wanted input from experienced machinists. Now I will look around in the brand specific posts and see what I can come up with. Thanks you for the help. I guess I found a good place right off the bat.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 20, 2017)

Go for the biggest lathe you can afford and have room for. You will still wish it was a little bigger at times.


----------

